# How to Setup 60GB msata ssd and 256 Samsung pro?



## michael (May 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have 60GB msata SSD and 256GB Samsung pro SSD, I am planning to install Win 7 on 256Gb SSD, but then what to install on 60GB msata SSD?

I have Asus Maximus V Formula  and it has on board msata drive ?

Please guide.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2013)

Install your O/S on the 60gb drive. That's what the msata drive is there for, really. You can find the instructions in the manual.

Page 82: http://www.manualowl.com/m/Asus/MAXIMUS-V-FORMULA/Manual/290292?page=78


----------



## theonedub (May 24, 2013)

What model is the 60gb mSATA drive? If its a low end drive then you are best served using it for secondary storage (or, better yet, just selling it).


----------



## michael (May 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> Install your O/S on the 60gb drive. That's what the msata drive is there for, really. You can find the instructions in the manual.
> 
> Page 82: http://www.manualowl.com/m/Asus/MAXIMUS-V-FORMULA/Manual/290292?page=78



Am I going to loose any features If I dont buy motherboard with mstata drive and instead use only Samsung SSD pro 256GB for caching?


----------



## michael (May 30, 2013)

*Please help me understand this.*

Hi Guys,
First of all I really thank you all guys for helping me understand lots of things, tomorrow I am going to buy my motherboard it would be either Gigabyte Z77x-UD5wifi (if I get below answers) or Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE both are ATX
(My Antec Lan Boy Air unfortunately doesnot support EATX MB, so I am  not thinking about any ROG Series.)


This about motherboard Gigabyte Z77x-UD5H wifi

It has following SATA ports.

2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s (Intel Z77) 
4 x SATA 3.0 Gb/s (Intel Z77) 
1 x mSATA 3.0 Gb/s (Intel Z77, disables SATA Port 5 when in use) 
3 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s (Marvell 9172)
1 x eSATA 6.0 Gb/s (Marvell 9172)

1..But what does this mean ->>> (1 x mSATA 3.0 Gb/s (Intel Z77, disables SATA Port 5 when in use) )

2..What is this SATA port 5? Does it mean that it will disable all my (4 x SATA 3.0 Gb/s (Intel Z77)  ports ? I guess this is biggest disadvantage then.

3..Secondly do I need to worry about this mstata connector if I have Samsung 840 256GB pro SSD for caching and faster selected application access?

4..Does Intel SRT need msata SSD to work with ?

5..Is it 6Gb/s SATA hard disk is called SATA 3, 3Gb/s hard disk is called SATA 2 and 1.5Gb/s is called SATA 1?

6..and my last question is what is the diffrence between installing OS on msata 32GB/64GB and Samsung 840256Gb pro SSD?

Please guys answer me , your replies are surely going to make my final decision.

Thanks,


----------



## 3870x2 (May 30, 2013)

The mSata uses the same bus as the Sata 5 port, meaning it is a shared port.  If you are using mSata, you can't use Sata 5 port.

mSata will plug directly into your motherboard like an expansion card.  If you dont have an SSD that is soldered onto a PCB, then you need not worry.  Laptops commonly use mSata.

From what I understand, Intel SRT can be used with any port, but I would double check that to be sure.

As for your last question, remember that your mSata is only 3.0 GB/s, which could cap your SSD (it has a maximum theoretical throughput of ~375 MB/s, but the real figure is probably lower)


----------



## michael (May 30, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> The mSata uses the same bus as the Sata 5 port, meaning it is a shared port.  If you are using mSata, you can't use Sata 5 port.



But what is that SATA 5 port? Does it mean all 4 SATA 2 ports?


----------



## theonedub (May 30, 2013)

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but isnt the mSATA caching feature intended to be used if you have a traditional mechanical drive that you want to speed up? Basically the most accessed files are moved from the slower mech drive to the mSATA SSD where they can be accessed quickly. The rest of your non-critical files (movies, mp3s, Office documents, etc) are left on the slow mech HDD. 

If you already have a fast SSD (like the Samsung Pro), there is no need to have a mSATA Cache drive. The Samsung Pro is fast, fast enough to serve ALL your data on demand without any performance hit.


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2013)

michael said:


> But what is that SATA 5 port? Does it mean all 4 SATA 2 ports?



nope, just the last, 6th port on the Intel chipset gets disabled. It is only SATA 3 Gb/s in connectivity, so only supports drives up to that speed.





> 3..Secondly do I need to worry about this mstata connector if I have Samsung 840 256GB pro SSD for caching and faster selected application access?



nope.



> 4..Does Intel SRT need msata SSD to work with ?



Any SSD will work, but SRT only uses up to 60 GB.




> 5..Is it 6Gb/s SATA hard disk is called SATA 3, 3Gb/s hard disk is called SATA 2 and 1.5Gb/s is called SATA 1?



exactly. However, it is not "SATA 3", that's a misnomer. SATA org. prefers we use SATA 6 Gb/s only, so that this confusion is not present, actually.




> 6..and my last question is what is the diffrence between installing OS on msata 32GB/64GB and Samsung 840256Gb pro SSD?



mSATA is SATA 3 Gb/s speeds only on Intel Z77. Using Intel SRT with SATA 6 Gb/s drive will allow for faster access, but I feel that this is not a wise use of SRT. OS goes on mSATA, SATA 6 Gb/s SSD, 60 GB in size, plus SATA 6 Gb/s HDD, should be paired for Intel SRT. But that is my own personal opinion.

Please guys answer me , your replies are surely going to make my final decision.


----------



## Aquinus (May 30, 2013)

michael said:


> 1..But what does this mean ->>> (1 x mSATA 3.0 Gb/s (Intel Z77, disables SATA Port 5 when in use) )
> 
> 2..What is this SATA port 5? Does it mean that it will disable all my (4 x SATA 3.0 Gb/s (Intel Z77) ports ? I guess this is biggest disadvantage then.
> 
> ...



1: It means the 5th sata port will be disabled when it is in use. As in it switches a single port.

2: It means the 5th port.

3: No.

4: No.

5: Yes, you got it. SATA 1 refers to the first generation of SATA (which ran at 1.5Gbps) and it just doubles in speed from there on for each generation.

6: Only that you will have less space. It also might go a little slower but that wouldn't be the fault of the bus but rather the drive. It's up to you.


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2013)

Please stop creating multiple threads on the same subject. It is rude considering there are other people on this forum looking for help.

I have merged this current thread with the thread you made about an hour earlier on the same subject.


----------



## michael (May 30, 2013)

Wow! cadaveca and aquinus you people are so helpful. Those answers are great help for me.

However I have some questions.

1.Could please point out which SATA 2 port 5 will be disable as there are 8 in total?

2. I guess I should bother about msata connector , we can also connect via pcie x1 adapter, see in the picture below, now please tell me does it make any difference mstata connector on board and via pciex1  adapter? 

3. Final question which board should I buy
Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE or Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
( I have gone through ud5hwifi review here on techpowerup.com but no deluxe review here)
3.a is both wifi speed is 300Mbps ? Gigabyte has it what about Asus Deluxe ?

3.b Which board has best onboard sound?

please see the pic below.

Final words 

Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE or Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI ?

Please advice. Its last question and final.


----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2013)

michael said:


> 1.Could please point out which SATA 2 port 5 will be disable as there are 8 in total?



The one labeled SATA_5... They are usually labeled on the motherboard, and if not there it will be in the manual.



michael said:


> 2. I guess I should bother about msata connector , we can also connect via pcie x1 adapter, see in the picture below, now please tell me does it make any difference mstata connector on board and via pciex1 adapter?



I bet that difference in real world performance would be minor. I suspect the other goes through PCI-E anyways so it's doing the same thing weather it's in the board or on an expansion card. So no difference. You may have a harder time booting from an expansion card but I'm sure most modern boards handle that nicely anyways.



michael said:


> 3. Final question which board should I buy
> Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE or Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
> ( I have gone through ud5hwifi review here on techpowerup.com but no deluxe review here)
> 3.a is both wifi speed is 300Mbps ? Gigabyte has it what about Asus Deluxe ?



Only you can decide that. I like my ASUS board but from what I've been hearing I would be in trouble if I had to send it back. The Wi-Fi on my P9X79 Deluxe is actually a bit lacking. It's latency is actually amazingly good for Wi-Fi but it's bandwidth is a little gimped. Shouldn't make a difference if it is only accessing the internet though.



michael said:


> 3.b Which board has best onboard sound?



Non-issue. If sound really needs to sound pristine, get a good audio card. Many people don't need it or won't even notice a difference.



michael said:


> Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE or Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI ?
> 
> Please advice. Its last question and final.



As much as I wish I could tell you to buy one or the other, it comes down to which one do you like the most. Only you can choose. You have all the information to make an informed choice, and now it's your turn.

I expect the next time you post, you will be telling us what you decided on.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 31, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> The one labeled SATA_5... They are usually labeled on the motherboard, and if not there it will be in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or posting pictures of the system actually built.


----------



## michael (May 31, 2013)

Wow! I almost got all my answers.
The below picture is for you guys.
(I am going to market to buy my motherboard will take final decision in market only currently more biased towards Asus Deluxe .)
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Grnfinger (May 31, 2013)

So if you already have a SSD for your OS and Raid0 for programs, a esata and SRT would be pointless?
If so, can I use the micro SDD as a storage drive or no?


----------



## michael (May 31, 2013)

Guys,
I chose following things today see in the pic below.

Motherboard:- Asus P8Z77 V Deluxe
PSU:- Cooler Master 850W M2 Silent Pro
HDMi Cable:- Nitho 3 Meter.
Webcam:- Logitech c920 (It's HD)

But I could not buy Samsung 840Pro 256Gb SSD will be in stock on 5th June.
Also no Cooler Master TPC 812.

Please guide on select another Cooler which is better than TPC 812

Which to purchase among these two

```
Thermalright Silver Arrow vs. Noctua NH-D14
```
It should be powerful cooler and also all 4 RAM sticks should be placed properly on my asus V Deluxe.

please guide me quickly I need to go again in market tomorrow  to buy it , today I could not buy it without your all suggestions.
Please guide.


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2013)

michael said:


> Thermalright Silver Arrow vs. Noctua NH-D14



That's as simple as doing a google search to see how they performed in reviews. 

Hint: They're pretty close.


----------



## ZetZet (May 31, 2013)

I would go for Silver Arrow just because I don't like the look of Noctua fans.


----------



## michael (May 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> That's as simple as doing a google search to see how they performed in reviews.
> 
> Hint: They're pretty close.



Yes, I understand I just saw videos of them I think Thermalright Silver Arrow is better, but just tell me,

1.Will  Thermalright Silver Arrow  block my 4th memory module? Can I please in any other direction to leave space for 4th memory module?

2.Will it fit properly in Antec Lan Boy Air Cabinet ? with a fa on lan boy air's side cover?

3. If it Supports LGA 1155 socket, them will it also support LGA 1156 socket? Are they both same ? I see answer in Google as YES, can you confirm too guys?

these answers will greatly help me, also please suggest me if there is any other better  than these two?

thank you all.Please reply.

Edit:- i AM GOING TO BUY sILVER ARROW, will clear ripjaws and antec lan boy too.


----------

